# Safety while swimming with a small poodle.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think perhaps both, using a line that floats.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I always have my spoos in vests. Poodles don't have as much body fat as a Labrador, so they don't have the same buoyancy. The vest helps a bit. Additionally, my guys are dark colored, like Evra is. The brightly colored vest helps me locate a dark colored dog in dark water. 

Evra is so small that I wouldn't use a regular leash on her. The weight of the clasp and the webbing would make it more difficult for her. I would use a floating lead if you can find one small enough or some brightly colored parachute cord if you can't.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I always have my spoos in vests. Poodles don't have as much body fat as a Labrador, so they don't have the same buoyancy. The vest helps a bit. Additionally, my guys are dark colored, like Evra is. The brightly colored vest helps me locate a dark colored dog in dark water.
> 
> Evra is so small that I wouldn't use a regular leash on her. The weight of the clasp and the webbing would make it more difficult for her. I would use a floating lead if you can find one small enough or some brightly colored parachute cord if you can't.


So thats why my old labrador jumped on the counter, stole and ate an entire large pepperoni pizza. It was to help him float! Clever boy haha. 

Her regular leash should be fine because she has a really narrow nylon leash, its like holding a ribbon. But indeed her long leash could get a bit heavy and I do want to give her a little freedom in the water to explore safely. If she dares to go beyond waste deep that is...

I found this on amazon. At first I thought that the shark fin was a bit silly but then again it might help with visibility?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The link seems to go to a yellow rain slicker, but I've see shark fin vests elsewhere. You are right. They would improve visibility if you got one in a bright color.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know anything about dog safety in the water - but I had to pop on to say this is adorable and clever.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I got the right link. Love the shark fin! Super visible and looks very floaty. 
We had a cockerpoo that was pretty small and would swim circles but stay relatively close to the shore, and she didn’t swim very fast. I always thought I could jump in and get her if something went wrong. You might see how adventurous she is.
It seems the floatation of the vest would offset the line weight if needed


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Im ready for swimming


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Whee! Have fun!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

That is the cutest thing. Ready for it!


----------

